# Diamond Vs. PSE ? Need help deciding



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Look at the classified ads on here for a bow. You can get a much higher quality bow for the same price if not less!


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

you really need to shoot thhem your self and find out which you like better. i like the pse and they way they shoot. you need to find what feels right to you.


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't get the outlaw the bottom cam just chews cables you should look at a Hoyt charger it's 650 for the package pretty good deal


----------



## sparkygoc (Nov 4, 2012)

I like the Huntersfriend packages because they come with everything I need to get back into shooting and hunting again, bow (with RTH package) 6 carbon arrows, case, broadheads, trigger, ect. I like the hoyt bows, but with money being tight I am trying to keep the cost under $600 I wasn't really thrilled with the $599 of the outlaw, but thought it was a good deal. Glad to hear about the cam issue. I haven't found anywhere around me that carries the diamond, or had a PSE instock. thats why I was looking on here to see if anyone had any advise on either one. or anyone thats dealt with Huntersfriend.com to see if they are worth it. thank you to those who have answered so far.


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

If your going to drop 600 on an out law spend the extra 60 now or you'll be changing cables every 600 shoots it's worth spending a bit more upfront and save in long the run


----------

